# Remotely Control Your Torrents Using Web UI From a PC/Mobile



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 7, 2010)

For those of you torrent freaks here's some info on controlling and adding torrents to uTorrent client remotely from another PC/Mobile.
Most of these tutorials work for BitTorrent too

*REMOTELY CONTROL TORRENTS FROM PC*
*
Remote control your torrents with uTorrent's WebUI*

_*µTorrent WebUI Guide*_
 
*REMOTELY CONTROL **TORRENTS** FROM MOBILE

*_*Control BitTorrent downloads from your mobile phone with uTorrent mUI*_

_*uTorrent MUI Guide*_
 
*REMOTELY CONTROL  **TORRENTS **FROM **iPhone/iPod Touch*

_*µMonitor*_
*
uRemote App*

_*iPhone Web Interface for µTorrent*_
 
*WEB UI ADD-ONS FOR FIREFOX

 *_*uTorrent WebUI    0.1.9 Add-on*_

_*BitTorrent WebUI    0.2.1 Add-on*__*

Send to WebUI    0.5.3  Add-on*_

here's a guide to create a domain name for your Pc,so that you can access your uTorrent client from anywhere in the world.

_*How to assign a domain name to your home web server*_

All credits to original authors.*
All Links are underlined*


----------

